# How do you measure your coffee??



## benanderson18 (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi guys bit of help needed I think.

At the minute I grind my beans in my super jolly then dose it out into a piece of kitchen roll which is on some scales so I know im getting the correct amount each time, this then gets poured into my portafilter and tamped etc.

I was wondering if there's any containers or something like that that i can have under my doser that can go on the scales for the coffee to go in to be measured. It will need to be quite wide as the coffee comes out in all directions from a super jolly.

Im not to sure what i should be searching for


----------



## hilltopbrews (May 17, 2013)

I use a shot glass with a wide "mouth" that fits my basket. You can use yogurt cups or small paper cups. I measure the grinds then tip it over my baskets without the mess. Hope this helps.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Put something like an elvinator or schnozz on your SJ and it'llge the grinds in your portafilter rather than over the worktop.

Grinding onto kitchen roll is a new one on me....


----------



## benanderson18 (Oct 23, 2014)

I have a snchnozz which works well but I never get the correct amount so thats why i need to measure first


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Take out the basket from the pf

tare bakset on scale

Grind into basket

Weigh on scale

take out any excess with a spoon

Either tamp now , or put back into pf and tap , up to you ...

Put basket back in pf ( if needed remove loosen spring to help this easier )

Or buy scales that you can tare the whole pf with and the grind into and tamp.....


----------



## sjenner (Nov 8, 2012)

1 1/4 inch plastic drainpipe around 2 1/2 inches long can be glued with Sugrue to the outlet of the SJ... The coffee is then easily direct-able into a basket... See Mr. Boots above for weighmenting... he boffin.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Are you single dosing? If so just weigh in.


----------



## benanderson18 (Oct 23, 2014)

Yeah just making enough for me maybe a couple others every now and again


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Are you using a lens hood for a hopper?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I use a very small plastic tuppleware type thing, zero my scales with it on, then grind into it popping back onto scales till i get my weight. Then i use a jam funnel in my basket and dump the grinds into it, moving the funnel around the basket and lifting till its empty, then level and tamp.

I have tried to grind from the MC2 into the PF direct but its shite so gave up after a few tries.

I get a nice distribution with the funnel so am happy.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Sainsbury's do a small white round nibble bowl made from porcelain. £1.50 if I recall. Plan on getting one of those to replace the tiny IKEA tupperware tub I'm currently using (they were sold out last time I was in there). Weigh this on scales then I break up any clumps before spooning into basket. Use finger tip to distribute evenly right upto the edge before tamping. No mess created.


----------



## benanderson18 (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks guys loads of ideas there. ill give them a try and see which ones the best


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I put a small plastic cup under the chute of the grinder and do it that way then tip the coffee into the portafilter (after making sure I have the correct weight using my scales) then tamp it in.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The op has a super jolly (presumably with a doser) .

He shouldn't need to do all this pissing about


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Take out the basket from the pf
> 
> tare bakset on scale
> 
> ...


That's what I do Boots for the Sage if I'm trying a new grind, dead easy I think.


----------



## cawfee (Oct 27, 2014)

i weigh my beans before they go in my mini

before i dose my basket i weigh it and zero my scales

i then weigh after dosing to confirm i'm getting what i wanted

tamp and then put the basket in the portafilter and away i go.

so exactly as mrboots recommended.

i haven't modded the output of my mini, just adjusted where i hold the basket so it doesn't spray everywhere. something rather difficult to do with the basket in the portafilter. fyi the basket is prewarmed in the pf and removed just before filling - i use kitchen towel to dry and then hold the basket to avoid cooking my fingers! typically i put 17.5±0.3g in the mini and the same out in an 18g vst.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I used to use a little glass bowl that was probably for chilli oil or separating eggs into when I had my MC2. In the end I gave up with the glass bowl because a yoghurt pot or similar flexible plastic one was easier.

When I had the Mazzer Mini I did what Boots said; put a (non-ridged) basket on the scales, zero them, dose into the basket, weigh, adjust as necessary, slip the loaded basket back into the portafilter, tamp and away you go. That's where a ridgeless basket is really useful. Easy to get in and out.

The scales that will take a whole PF with or without spouts is on my wish list. Luckily the zenith doses consistently enough 95% of the time and there's always the 1-second purge button to top up of needed.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

]



froggystyle said:


> I use a very small plastic tuppleware type thing, zero my scales with it on, then grind into it popping back onto scales till i get my weight. Then i use a jam funnel in my basket and dump the grinds into it, moving the funnel around the basket and lifting till its empty, then level and tamp.
> 
> Same technique as froggystyle....though I'm using cut off plastic cup to get the grinds into the basket.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

As what boots said. It's simple, quick, clean(ish) and accurate.


----------

